# [SOLVED] nVidia-Drivers compile error (2.6.20-rc6-mm3)

## Phk

Hi there everyone!  :Smile: 

I've just upgraded to a 2.6.20 kernel. mm-sources-2.6.20-rc6-mm3

Even though it's a lot faster booting, and everything runs fine, i can't get no X   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Here's the output of emerging nvidia-drivers:

```
Calculating dependencies  ..... ..... ....... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9746 to /

 * NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-9746-pkg2.run MD5 ;-) ...                                                                      [ ok ]

 * NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-9746-pkg2.run RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                   [ ok ]

 * NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-9746-pkg2.run SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                     [ ok ]

 * NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-9746-pkg2.run SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                   [ ok ]

 * NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-9746-pkg2.run size ;-) ...                                                                     [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * checking NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-9746-pkg2.run ;-) ...                                                                 [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.20-rc6-mm3/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.20-rc6-mm3

 * Checking for MTRR support ...

  [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

Creating directory NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-9746-pkg2

Verifying archive integrity... OK

Uncompressing NVIDIA Accelerated Graphics Driver for Linux-x86_64 1.0-9746.......................................................................................................................................

 * Applying NVIDIA_glx-defines.patch ...

  [ ok ]

 * Applying NVIDIA_glx-glheader.patch ...

  [ ok ]

 * Converting Makefile.kbuild to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...

  [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9746/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-9746-pkg2/usr/src/nv ...

 * Preparing nvidia module

sh ./conftest.sh "x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc" "x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc" /usr/src/linux /lib/modules/2.6.20-rc6-mm3/build cc_sanity_check full_output

rm -f Makefile

sh ./conftest.sh "x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc" "x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc" /usr/src/linux /lib/modules/2.6.20-rc6-mm3/build select_makefile full_output

make --no-print-directory -f Makefile module

NVIDIA: calling KBUILD...

make CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc KBUILD_OUTPUT=/lib/modules/2.6.20-rc6-mm3/build KBUILD_VERBOSE=1 -C /usr/src/linux M=/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9746/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-9746-pkg2/usr/src/nv modules

make[2]: warning: jobserver unavailable: using -j1.  Add `+' to parent make rule.

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.20-rc6-mm3/build \

   KBUILD_SRC=/usr/src/linux-2.6.20-rc6-mm3 \

   KBUILD_EXTMOD="/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9746/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-9746-pkg2/usr/src/nv" -f /usr/src/linux-2.6.20-rc6-mm3/Makefile modules

test -e include/linux/autoconf.h -a -e include/config/auto.conf || (      \

   echo;                        \

   echo "  ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid.";      \

   echo "         include/linux/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing.";   \

   echo "         Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it.";   \

   echo;                        \

   /bin/false)

mkdir -p /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9746/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-9746-pkg2/usr/src/nv/.tmp_versions

rm -f /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9746/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-9746-pkg2/usr/src/nv/.tmp_versions/*

make -f /usr/src/linux-2.6.20-rc6-mm3/scripts/Makefile.build obj=/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9746/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-9746-pkg2/usr/src/nv

echo \#define NV_COMPILER \"`x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -v 2>&1 | tail -n 1`\" > /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9746/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-9746-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv_compiler.h

  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9746/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-9746-pkg2/usr/src/nv/.nv.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/include -D__KERNEL__ -Iinclude -Iinclude2 -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.20-rc6-mm3/include -include include/linux/autoconf.h  -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9746/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-9746-pkg2/usr/src/nv -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Os -march=k8 -m64 -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -pipe -fno-reorder-blocks -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -funit-at-a-time -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-stack-protector -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign  -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9746/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-9746-pkg2/usr/src/nv -Wall -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -Wparentheses -Wno-multichar -Werror -O -fno-common -msoft-float -mcmodel=kernel -mno-red-zone -minline-all-stringops -MD -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D_LOOSE_KERNEL_NAMES -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNVRM -DNV_MAJOR_VERSION=1 -DNV_MINOR_VERSION=0 -DNV_PATCHLEVEL=9746 -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG -DNV_SIGNAL_STRUCT_RLIM -DNV_MULTIPLE_BRIDGE_AGPGART_PRESENT -DNV_PCI_GET_CLASS_PRESENT -DNV_SYSCTL_MAX_MAP_COUNT_PRESENT -DNV_PM_MESSAGE_T_PRESENT -DNV_PCI_CHOOSE_STATE_PRESENT -DNV_VM_INSERT_PAGE_PRESENT -DNV_OLD_MM_KGDB_BREAKPOINT_PRESENT -DNV_REMAP_PFN_RANGE_PRESENT -DNV_CHANGE_PAGE_ATTR_PRESENT -DNV_VMAP_4_PRESENT -DMODULE -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(nv)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)" -c -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9746/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-9746-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9746/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-9746-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv.c

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9746/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-9746-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv.c:110: warning: 'kmem_cache_t' is deprecated

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9746/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-9746-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv.c: In function 'nv_kern_open':

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9746/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-9746-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv.c:1912: error: 'SA_INTERRUPT' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9746/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-9746-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv.c:1912: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9746/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-9746-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv.c:1912: error: for each function it appears in.)

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9746/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-9746-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv.c:1912: error: 'SA_SHIRQ' undeclared (first use in this function)

make[4]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9746/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-9746-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv.o] Error 1

make[3]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9746/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-9746-pkg2/usr/src/nv] Error 2

make[2]: *** [modules] Error 2

NVIDIA: left KBUILD.

nvidia.ko failed to build!

make[1]: *** [module] Error 1

make: *** [module] Error 2

!!! ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9746 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1613:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 970:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 4310:   Called src_compile

  nvidia-drivers-1.0.9746.ebuild, line 181:   Called linux-mod_src_compile

  linux-mod.eclass, line 510:   Called die

!!! Unable to make  IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes V=1 SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux SYSOUT=/lib/modules/2.6.20-rc6-mm3/build clean module.

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9746/temp/build.log'.

```

Is this... normal..?   :Embarassed: 

Cheers!

----------

## seren

you need to make a patch  with the following in it. make a overlay with the nvidia-drivers ebuild in /usr/local/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers/. move the required patches from portage to the overlay in the x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers/files directory. 

add "${FILESDIR}"/nvidia-drivers-2.6.20-rc6-mm2.patch' to the end of the src_unpack section to the ebuild in your overlay, digest and emerge the patched nvidia-drivers

```
--- NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9746-pkg0.orig/usr/src/nv/nv.c 2007-01-30 13:18:00.322605763 -0500

+++ NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9746-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv.c      2007-01-30 13:19:21.311477171 -0500

@@ -1909,7 +1909,7 @@

         }

         status = request_irq(nv->interrupt_line, nv_kern_isr,

-                             SA_INTERRUPT | SA_SHIRQ, "nvidia",

+                             IRQF_DISABLED | IRQF_SHARED, "nvidia",

                              (void *) nvl);

         if (status != 0)

         { 

```

----------

## Phk

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

THANKS!  :Smile: 

I'll try it soon xD

Edit: btw, is this info anywhere in the forums? I could not find it..

----------

## Phk

although the patch file you gave me is incorrect (don't ask me why, emerge stops because of directory problem (+p0 maybe?)), this works perfectly.

And this new kernel too  :Very Happy: 

SOLVED.

Cheers!

----------

## seren

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-535719-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-25.html

----------

## Phk

veeeeeeeeery nice.......  :Very Happy:   :Laughing: 

----------

## MorningGlory

Pretty cool this is solved for you guys.

But I cant get it solved. Probably due to the fact that i'm a total overlay newb.

I'm using the same kernel and the latest ~x86 nVidia drivers.

This is what I've done so far:

I have made an overlay directory and copied the original nvidia ebuild and it's belongings to that directory.

I made a .patch that contained the above code and edited the original ebuild

After that I digested it.

So I had my hopes set it would work from that point.

But it didnt. It fails to apply the patch.

I've looked around in several topics and they all present the same option as above.

Finally I grew tired of searching the web with Links so I decided to ask you guys for some help.

What did I do wrong and what do I need to do?

----------

## ppurka

 *MorningGlory wrote:*   

> 
> 
> This is what I've done so far:
> 
> I have made an overlay directory and copied the original nvidia ebuild and it's belongings to that directory.
> ...

 Did  you copy-paste from this page?  In that case, you should get rid of those pesky white spaces at the end of each line in your patch file.

----------

## MorningGlory

Nope, I didnt.

Since I only have a console I copied the thing by hand.

I'll try to play with the layout.

[edit]

Tried several things, didnt work out...

Do you have a working patch file?

Because if so, could you upload it to some webspace and post the URL?

----------

## Phk

Hi there guys, sorry to answer late.

The problem you're having with the patch is...? You should emerge it from gnome-terminal or konsole or something, so that yo can copy-paste the errors to the forums.

Help comes pretty much more efficiently this way  :Smile: 

However, you said you didn't copy paste.. .. did you typed it??   :Shocked: 

If so, was it in a windows OS? Notice the file format, open it with nano, try to save it, and nano will say "DOS Format" or "MAC Format" instead of only "Insert filename: " 

This was my error when trying the patch...

I'm not on my linux box, but here, use this link to see where the patch came from: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-535719-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-28.html

make sure your overlay its kind of 

/usr/local/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers/files/(the other patches)

/usr/local/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers/files/new.patch   (<--- our patch)

/usr/local/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers/nvidia-drivers-xxxxxxxx.ebuild (original build)

then edit the ebuild and add the "epatch" similar to the other that are there,

then do the "ebuild ..... digest" proccess and try again  :Smile: 

Cheers

----------

## MorningGlory

 *Phk wrote:*   

> The problem you're having with the patch is...? You should emerge it from gnome-terminal or konsole or something, so that yo can copy-paste the errors to the forums.

 It tells me there is a problem with the patch on line 3. I'm on windows again now, i'll reboot in a minute and get the log files.

Emerging it from gnome-terminal or konsole isnt possible yet because I dont have a running X.

Would like to have the hardware acceleration on the first compilation instead of starting X with the "nv" driver that cant work such miracles.

 *Quote:*   

> However, you said you didn't copy paste.. .. did you typed it??  
> 
> If so, was it in a windows OS? Notice the file format, open it with nano, try to save it, and nano will say "DOS Format" or "MAC Format" instead of only "Insert filename: " 
> 
> This was my error when trying the patch...

 I typed it in nano directly, had another PC next to me so I could type it over  :Wink: 

Because I read stuff with spaces and all I started to play around with those, to no avail.

So I decided I'd try copy-pasting in Windows using Notepad as editor. 

That also didnt work. 

In Gentoo I also opened the file with nano to fiddle with it some more and I could save it normally. So the format doesnt seem to be the problem either.

 *Quote:*   

> I'm not on my linux box, but here, use this link to see where the patch came from: 
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-535719-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-28.html

 I have the same code, except for the diff line.

 *Quote:*   

> make sure your overlay its kind of 
> 
> /usr/local/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers/files/(the other patches)

 This is the case. *Quote:*   

> /usr/local/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers/files/new.patch   (<--- our patch)

  Also true, but mine is /usr/local/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers/files/nvidia-drivers-2.6.20-mm3-rc6.patch *Quote:*   

> /usr/local/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers/nvidia-drivers-xxxxxxxx.ebuild (original build)

 Original build? I copied the contents of the official portage folder to this one, and edited the 9746 ebuild. Added the patch to the src_unpack section. *Quote:*   

> then edit the ebuild and add the "epatch" similar to the other that are there,

 Did that, see above.  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> then do the "ebuild ..... digest" proccess and try again 

  It digests perfectly, the overlay is in portage. Emerge also shows me there is an overlay in place when I do "emerge -av nvidia-drivers".

But the patching fails with an error.

"Cant find file on line 3" something like that.

It made a .out file of the error, I looked into that. I'll put those on my USB harddrive and copy-paste the contents here using windows. Perhaps you can see what I cant. I'll also put my .patch and ebuild here.

----------

## MorningGlory

Ok here are the contents of the files:

```
***** nvidia-drivers-2.6.20-mm3-rc6.patch *****

===============================================

PATCH COMMAND:    patch -p0 -g0 -E --no-backup-if-mismatch < /usr/local/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers/files/nvidia-drivers-2.6.20-mm3-rc6.patch

===============================================

can't find file to patch at input line 3

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|--- NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9746-pkg0.orig/usr/src/nv/nv.c 2007-01-30 13:18:00.322605763 -0500

|+++ NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9746-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv.c      2007-01-30 13:19:21.311477171 -0500

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

patch: **** malformed patch at line 5: 

===============================================

PATCH COMMAND:    patch -p1 -g0 -E --no-backup-if-mismatch < /usr/local/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers/files/nvidia-drivers-2.6.20-mm3-rc6.patch

===============================================

can't find file to patch at input line 3

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|--- NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9746-pkg0.orig/usr/src/nv/nv.c 2007-01-30 13:18:00.322605763 -0500

|+++ NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9746-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv.c      2007-01-30 13:19:21.311477171 -0500

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

patch: **** malformed patch at line 5: 

===============================================

PATCH COMMAND:    patch -p2 -g0 -E --no-backup-if-mismatch < /usr/local/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers/files/nvidia-drivers-2.6.20-mm3-rc6.patch

===============================================

can't find file to patch at input line 3

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|--- NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9746-pkg0.orig/usr/src/nv/nv.c 2007-01-30 13:18:00.322605763 -0500

|+++ NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9746-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv.c      2007-01-30 13:19:21.311477171 -0500

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

patch: **** malformed patch at line 5: 

===============================================

PATCH COMMAND:    patch -p3 -g0 -E --no-backup-if-mismatch < /usr/local/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers/files/nvidia-drivers-2.6.20-mm3-rc6.patch

===============================================

can't find file to patch at input line 3

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|--- NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9746-pkg0.orig/usr/src/nv/nv.c 2007-01-30 13:18:00.322605763 -0500

|+++ NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9746-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv.c      2007-01-30 13:19:21.311477171 -0500

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

patch: **** malformed patch at line 5: 

===============================================

PATCH COMMAND:    patch -p4 -g0 -E --no-backup-if-mismatch < /usr/local/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers/files/nvidia-drivers-2.6.20-mm3-rc6.patch

===============================================

patching file nv.c

patch: **** malformed patch at line 5: 
```

The nvidia-drivers-2.6.20-mm3-rc6.patch file I made: 

```
--- NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9746-pkg0.orig/usr/src/nv/nv.c 2007-01-30 13:18:00.322605763 -0500

+++ NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9746-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv.c      2007-01-30 13:19:21.311477171 -0500

@@ -1909,7 +1909,7 @@

   }

   status = request_irq(nv->interrupt_line, nv_kern_isr,

-                             SA_INTERRUPT | SA_SHIRQ, "nvidia",

+                             IRQF_DISABLED | IRQF_SHARED, "nvidia",

                              (void *) nvl);

   if (status != 0)

   {

```

The epatch line I added to the ebuild. The rest of the ebuild is the same as the original. I added the # and epatch line.

```

src_unpack() {

        [... cutted out to make it a little clearer ... ]

   # Patch for use with 2.6.20-mm3-rc6 kernel

   epatch "${FILESDIR}"/nvidia-drivers-2.6.20-mm3-rc6.patch

}

```

----------

## Phk

 *MorningGlory wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Phk wrote:*   (...) Notice the file format, open it with nano, try to save it, and nano will say "DOS Format" or "MAC Format" instead of only "Insert filename: "  
> 
> (...)So I decided I'd try copy-pasting in Windows using Notepad as editor. 
> ...

 

Heh, man, you've really done everything well. However, i bet that if you open your patch file with nano, and then try to do "CTRL+O" (to save options), não will say between parentesis: "DOS Format"  :Very Happy: 

Then you must press "ALT+M" to change to "MAC Format", and

then you must press "ALT+M" again to remove any format.

I'm insisting on this not only because e had the EXACT same mistake, but also because error is in line 5...

And your line 5 is an empty line  :Wink:  ("carriage return + line feed" instead of only "line feed")

Try it man  :Wink: 

Cheers

----------

## MorningGlory

Ok, awesome. Hope it works. Gonna try it  :Smile: 

[Edit]

Posting from within Links now.

I tried your WriteOut option. However there was no DOS Format between parenthesis. I switched them around from DOS to MAC to nothing a bit but that didnt work either.

Looked at Nano Help and noticed that CTRL+M can also create newlines.

So I used that instead of pressing Enter.

Didnt work either  :Sad: 

Play around with tabs, spaces, replacing tabs for spaces, the non-convert parameter for Nano. all didnt work.

Do you think it's possible that you upload or email me your patch file and I wget it or download it from my mail? Would that be worth a try? Or would that mess up the format as well?

I enabled viewing of my email address in my profi.

By the way, the new patchlog keeps yapping about line 3:

```
***** nvidia-drivers-2.6.20-mm3-rc6-2.patch *****

=================================================

PATCH COMMAND:    patch -p0 -g0 -E --no-backup-if-mismatch < /usr/local/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers/files/nvidia-drivers-2.6.20-mm3-rc6-2.patch

=================================================

can't find file to patch at input line 3

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|--- NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9746-pkg0.orig/usr/src/nv/nv.c 2007-01-30 13:18:00.322605763 -0500

|+++ NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9746-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv.c      2007-01-30 13:19:21.311477171 -0500

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

1 out of 1 hunk ignored

=================================================

PATCH COMMAND:    patch -p1 -g0 -E --no-backup-if-mismatch < /usr/local/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers/files/nvidia-drivers-2.6.20-mm3-rc6-2.patch

=================================================

patching file usr/src/nv/nv.c

Hunk #1 FAILED at 1909.

1 out of 1 hunk FAILED -- saving rejects to file usr/src/nv/nv.c.rej

=================================================

PATCH COMMAND:    patch -p2 -g0 -E --no-backup-if-mismatch < /usr/local/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers/files/nvidia-drivers-2.6.20-mm3-rc6-2.patch

=================================================

can't find file to patch at input line 3

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|--- NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9746-pkg0.orig/usr/src/nv/nv.c 2007-01-30 13:18:00.322605763 -0500

|+++ NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9746-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv.c      2007-01-30 13:19:21.311477171 -0500

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

1 out of 1 hunk ignored

=================================================

PATCH COMMAND:    patch -p3 -g0 -E --no-backup-if-mismatch < /usr/local/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers/files/nvidia-drivers-2.6.20-mm3-rc6-2.patch

=================================================

can't find file to patch at input line 3

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|--- NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9746-pkg0.orig/usr/src/nv/nv.c 2007-01-30 13:18:00.322605763 -0500

|+++ NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9746-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv.c      2007-01-30 13:19:21.311477171 -0500

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

1 out of 1 hunk ignored

=================================================

PATCH COMMAND:    patch -p4 -g0 -E --no-backup-if-mismatch < /usr/local/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers/files/nvidia-drivers-2.6.20-mm3-rc6-2.patch

=================================================

can't find file to patch at input line 3

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|--- NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9746-pkg0.orig/usr/src/nv/nv.c 2007-01-30 13:18:00.322605763 -0500

|+++ NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9746-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv.c      2007-01-30 13:19:21.311477171 -0500

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

1 out of 1 hunk ignored

```

But line 3 of the patch... that contains @@ -1909,7 +1909,7 @@

So I'm completly in the dark as what could have gone wrong there...

----------

## MorningGlory

I thought a nice "bump" might do the trick.

----------

## ppurka

 *MorningGlory wrote:*   

> I thought a nice "bump" might do the trick.

 Why don't you edit the file manually? You can give the following commands:

EBUILD=/path/to/original_and_unmodified/nvidia/ebuild

1. ebuild $EBUILD unpack

2. make the required change after changing to the directory /var/tmp/portage/<packagename>/work/<unpacked directory>

3. ebuild $EBUILD compile

4. ebuild $EBUILD install

5. ebuild $EBUILD qmerge

6. ebuild $EBUILD clean

There, you are done. No more tugging along pesky patches  :Wink: 

----------

## MorningGlory

That was the trick I was looking for.

The module complies ok, but now X refuses to give me any output. Black screen  :Razz: 

Perhaps I should drop all the fancy stuff and return to more stable sources.

----------

## Phk

 *MorningGlory wrote:*   

> That was the trick I was looking for.
> 
> The module complies ok, but now X refuses to give me any output. Black screen 
> 
> Perhaps I should drop all the fancy stuff and return to more stable sources.

 

first of all, sorry man, no need to bump  :Smile:  I'm far away from home  :Smile: 

X gives you blank output? "cat /var/log/X*.log" and find lines starting with "(EE)"

outputs here please  :Razz: 

----------

## MorningGlory

 *Phk wrote:*   

> first of all, sorry man, no need to bump  I'm far away from home 

 Sorry for bumping. I'm thankful for the help i'm getting from you guys. Would have had that kernel module compiled by myself  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> X gives you blank output? "cat /var/log/X*.log" and find lines starting with "(EE)"
> 
> outputs here please 

 Ye I thought about the same thing: "Check the logz!"

So I did.

The only EE line there is is about a missing 'kbd' module. Which is the keyboard module.

So I reemerged the xf86-input-kbd package. But that didnt work.

There are no other EE lines, I triple checked.

I also hear my cards fan RPM lowering because the drivers do that and the screen switches and presents me with cold black coffee.

My keyboard is still responsive, so I'm able to reboot the PC 'normally' by doing Ctrl-Alt-Del. Ctrl-Alt-Backspace to close X doesnt work, nothing I coem up with does. Only Ctrl-Alt-Del causes disk access and reboot in several seconds, just like a normal 'reboot' command.

I'm once again puzzled.

Seriously considering returning to more stable sources or patching a gentoo-sources with Reiser4 to still have some of that sugar.

But I'll definatly wait for your answers first.

----------

## Mysphyt

Is this your first time using nvidia-drivers?  If it is, try disabling framebuffer (by deleting the vga=whatever part of your kernel parameters in grub.conf).  There's a known issue with fb on some cards with nvidia-drivers that just causes X to lock up.

----------

